# Critical Mass



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

I always wondered how good this brand was.....CRITICAL MASS UL12 BEST SUBWOOFER SPEAKER EVER MADE NR | eBay


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

cajunner said:


> it's highly rated, but expensive.
> 
> but you can see that.


I have used one they are very nice and like the ultimo 12 you really need 1000w Rms. Still for the money it's too high. I used morel ultimo's now and love them.


----------



## PiastXD (Mar 13, 2011)

a friend of mine is using that sub closed at his Zapco 9.0

its an amzing sub, but costs too much


----------



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

English audiophile said:


> I always wondered how good this brand was.....CRITICAL MASS UL12 BEST SUBWOOFER SPEAKER EVER MADE NR | eBay



I've purchased one of the ulx9v line drivers. Build quality seems pretty good. Soundwise was far superior to the tru technology ssldi6 that I had. No hiss. No noise. I'd buy their products again


----------

